

How to make your user interface CRAP - ashleytowers
http://usabilityfriction.com/2008/09/08/how-to-make-your-user-interface-crap/

======
jrockway
IMHO, using the word "CRAP" to describe good practices seems like a bad idea.
I thought the article was going to be a rant about some UIs the author didn't
like... instead it was useful advice. I'm glad I clicked through, but "CRAP"
didn't help that.

~~~
Jem
This person didn't invent the term CRAP to define good design; it's been
around for longer than I can remember.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
It's still a poor term for positive reinforcement...

~~~
denglish
...and makes it nearly impossible to separate the crap from the CRAP!

